# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Unterkunft Klitte Okt/Nov

## derzilp

Hallo,

ich will die letzten zwei Oktoberwochen bzw. die ersten zwei Novemberwochen nach Klittmller/Hanstholm. Ich habe einen Bulli, in dem ich bernachten kann. Knnt Ihr mir sagen, ob  um diese jahreszeit ein Campingplatz geffnet ist? Und falls es doch zu kalt werden sollte, da kann man doch sicher auch eine Htte mieten, oder? Wie komm ich da ran?

Gre, Philipp.

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi Philipp!

Unterknfte bei 
www.dancenter.de
www.dansommer.de
www.sonneundstrand.de

Camping drfte noch offen sein! Sonst einfach mal melden!

P.S.:

*Windfinder*

Fr MI und DON ausreichend Wind und danach noch Welle fr die Wellenreiter zum Surfcontest! Zwar nicht in dem Mae vom letzten Jahr, dafr aber jede Menge fette Parties!

Gute Wind- und Wellenvorhersage fr NSP Soulfiles 2008

Morgen endlich startet der NSP Soulfiles 2008! 
Zahlreiche Windsurfer und Surfer aus Spanien, Schweden, Dnemark, Finnland, Polen, England und Deutschland haben sich auf den Weg gemacht um sich vor Klitmller im Contest zu beweisen. Die Vorbereitungen vor Ort laufen auf Hochtouren. Das Abendprogramm Steht - 5 Live Bands werden das Partyzelt rocken und die Stimmung anheizen.
Die Wind- und Wellenvorhersage fr die nchsten Tage sieht super aus und so knnen sich alle Teilnehmer auf reichlich Action freuen: http://www.windfinder.de/forecasts/wind_denmark63.htm

Falls noch jemand eine chillige bernachtungsmglichkeit sucht, einfach melden per mail an info@go-travel-more.de oder mobil unter 0170 756 14 06!
Platz ist die nchsten 2 Wochen vorhanden auch noch nach dem Soulfiles!

Tsch!
Dirk
-------------------------------
3.Soulfiles-Festival 27.-31.Aug
Klitmoeller 23.08.-07.09.2008
www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## derzilp

Oh man, htte ich da Bock zu, aber nein, letzte Woche, als ich Urlaub hatte, war Flaute, jetzt wo ich arbeiten muss, ist Wind. Wie immer.

Danke fr die infos brigens  :Smile:

----------

